# Caramel Albino Royals



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

In my copy of The Complete Ball Python By Kevin McCurly it says that a pair of 100% het CA Royals may not always be compatible.

Does this mean that I could spend £600-£700 on a pair and never get visual offspring?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

yes and no . If you were to buy a pair i would say it might be o.k as they are probley related some how ( haf bother/sister etc ). It is when you buy from two diffrent breeders you my have problems.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

There are numerous morphs in which their lineage is not compatible. Take the Axanthic for example, The VPI Line and the SnakeKeeper Line are not compatible with eachother, therefore you would have to pick a lineage and stick to it.

It would be the same for the Caramel Albino's


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

so if I got a pair from Bob Clark they would have more chance of being compatible than if I got a male and female from seperate sources?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

If you got both from Bob Clark (Providing they arrive) then I presume they would be siblings, and therefore compatible with eachother. When buying recessive royals you should always try to match up lineage, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> If you got both from Bob Clark *(Providing they* *arrive*) then I presume they would be siblings, and therefore compatible with eachother. When buying recessive royals you should always try to match up lineage, just to be on the safe side.


yeah, them turning up would be great start:lol2:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

keep to the same breeder and should be o.k


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd love Caramel Albino's myself, but I don't have the money for them! And they, along with Pieds, are holding their value very well!

If the C.A's are what you want, ask around different breeders etc. and see where you can get a pair, unrelated if possible.

Dan and Colette Sutherland at snakekeeper.com v3.07b are very highly recommended by me.

(Although I'm not sure they do Caramel Albino's!)


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

cheers for the link, good website had a quick look.

I don't think they have CA's there, I cant see any on the website.


----------

